
Snapchat launches Chat 2.0, moves from messaging app to full communication suite - kuisch
http://www.theverge.com/2016/3/29/11321150/snapchat-chat-redesign-stickers-audio-video-notes
======
matart
Are "stickers" really a selling point for an app?

~~~
jjaredsimpson
Stickers are compression. They very quickly express some message in a playful
way.

